# Packard Bell, "plugged in not charging"



## Jack245 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi, ive had my Packard Bell MV51-120 Laptop since easter last year, and recently its started to stop charging my laptop after about an hour of usage... when i mouse over the battery logo it says "plugged in not charging"

Not only this, but when i do get to charge it up to about 50%, then turn it off for a bit, when i turn it back on the battery level is back down to 3 or 4% charged. Also, i have been experiencing a frequent amount of random shutdowns, occuring usually when i knock it or move little bit, and when i come to turn it back on,it wont for another 5 mins.

Can someone give me any possible reasons for this, any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

do you notice any signs of overheating? try SpeedFan or similar to see your temps. also try using your laptop without the battery (AC adapter only) and observe if you get any shutdowns. i would definitely try another battery just to be sure.


----------



## Jack245 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks mate, i think you might be right about the overheating because when i took the battery out it was really hot. So when my dad gets home ill get his help with cleaning the fan.
Thanks again


----------

